# 239 trigger



## 9mmsig (Apr 6, 2010)

mine seems to have long trigger pull.is that normal..plus got set factory grips wont fit..had ti make fit


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine has a long first pull, after that the reset is very short. Probably will never get rid of my P239 9mm; probably the best shooter I've ever had my hands on.

The reset takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> Mine has a long first pull, after that the reset is very short. Probably will never get rid of my P239 9mm; probably the best shooter I've ever had my hands on.
> 
> The reset takes a bit of getting used to.


mine is the most accurate short barrel gun ive ever fired.its my main carry.its so reliable its boring ( in a good way)


----------

